# Filteranlage gestohlen



## wuugi83 (17. Aug. 2012)

beim stöbern in ebay ist mir diese anzeige aufgefallen :

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Teichfilter-...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item564be0d7e1

so eine schweinerei muss ich ja mal sagen .....


----------



## pyro (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Filteranlage gestohlen*

Das ist ja mal dreist... also heutzutage scheint ja nix verschont zu bleiben...


----------

